# So I walk in my living room



## ptviperz (Jul 20, 2008)

My Tegu can free roam whenever he wants, but it was still pretty funny to find him on top of my dogs crates looking out the window  







That's why he's named Stewie, he's always plotting something :twisted:


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie! Hope he doesnt go to the bathroom on that nice carpet of yours!


----------



## ptviperz (Jul 22, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Awwww what a cutie! Hope he doesnt go to the bathroom on that nice carpet of yours!



Nope, he's potty trained. He goes outside to do his business


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha great pic. Dogs looked jealous! What steps did you take to ensure he uses the bathroom outside?


----------



## ptviperz (Jul 23, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Haha great pic. Dogs looked jealous! What steps did you take to ensure he uses the bathroom outside?



I take him out whenever he starts moving around his cage a lot. After that he's allowed free roam.

He has started just laying out in the sun instead of doing business so I threaten him with picking him up and then he gets frantic about being let down. Works every time. For now.

These suckers are a lil too smart sometimes lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 24, 2008)

That is awesome, but the pic is not showing up for me.


----------



## jor71 (Jul 24, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> That is awesome, but the pic is not showing up for me.



Hey Bobby, he added an additional / to the image link (http:///www.venomous.com/Photos/stewie.jpg) and IE7 cannot read it. If you are using firefox or an older version of IE, it will display the image. Here is the image he was displaying:


----------



## ptviperz (Jul 26, 2008)

jor71 said:


> Hey Bobby, he added an additional / to the image link (http:///www.venomous.com/Photos/stewie.jpg) and IE7 cannot read it.



Hey, not sure how I did that but thanks for the heads up. Fixed.


----------

